# Rate 6'8 chad Dr disrespect



## OLDMATE212334 (Apr 24, 2019)

ye


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 24, 2019)

Spotted his account


----------



## Vitruvian (Apr 24, 2019)

SLAYER


----------



## Heirio (Apr 24, 2019)

https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-drdisrespect.6353/


----------



## SpoetBlack (Apr 24, 2019)

Dr disrespect my wife.
Whay's the point of rating him, look at the height, the face, the status.


----------



## shibo (Apr 24, 2019)

Mustaches me


----------



## xom (Apr 24, 2019)

i wish i was 6'8


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Apr 25, 2019)

He looks Turkish or something near Eastern. Reminds me of Burak Özçivit.


----------



## Absi (Apr 26, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> He looks Turkish or something near Eastern. Reminds me of Burak Özçivit.


I thought of Burak too


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Apr 26, 2019)

Absi said:


> I thought of Burak too


His last name is British, so he could still be of Irish ancestry which would explain the dark hair and eye color, but not his Eastern features. Looks very Turkish or maybe something Caucasian (people from the Caucasus) like Armenian or Georgian or Azerbaijani. Probably has some ancestors from that region, but with a paternal line leading to Britain.


----------

